# EFT has worked for me where nothing else has



## rip van winkle (May 6, 2007)

First of all, let me thank who ever created this forum. I appreciate the time and effort involved. I have been fighting 24/7 DP/DR longer than most of you have been alive. I have tried everything with limited results. for literally several decades. I have read literally hundreds of books, tried every theraputic angle in existence, and had, as you all know too well, a very miserable life. Some day I will post my story.

I believe the root cause of DP/DR may be slightly different for each person who suffers from them. For me at least, it is a mocaic of numerous traumatic experiences, including early sexual abuse. EFT has given me the tools to begin collapsing, one by one, those incidents which have supported and nourished DP/DR in my life.

For now just let me encourage you to try EFT. It is based on tapping or rubbing energy meridians in a certain sequence, and is very fast and truly powerful. You can get a free download of the EFT manual at http://www.emofree.com, although you should probably buy some of the basic DVD's so you can see it in action. You should also sign up for the newsletter, because twice a week there are many new case histories.

If you try EFT, I would not make a direct frontal assault on DP. It is just too ill-defined. Instead, begin to nibble away on traumatic incidents in your life. Self hate, self doubt, embarassment, fear, anxiety, anger, rage, resentment, anguish. etc. EFT will work for just about any emotion. If you persist, the sun will start peeking through the clouds, so to speak.

In my own case, I have been able to make significant progress. I am not totally there yet, but I am so much better off than I was a eight months ago. I am close enough that I am now confident that I will close the gap soon.

You may hear that EFT isn't permanent. Well, in a sense, that is true. It works in layers. Also, most unpleasant emotional states are composed of "aspects," so as you begin "tapping" on a particular issue, new aspects often emerge. All this takes time but it does work. My sibiling, who was in an abusive marriage and is dealing with severe PTSD, has been using EFT and has also gotten very good results. I know it will work for you, and the cost is not that great.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2007)

*Your host, Gary Craig*










:lol:


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Dont bother buying any videos, if you really want to see them get them from torrents or rapidshare, dont spend any money on it. I know EFT can work on small traumas and phobias so it is worth a go just dont spend money when you can get it for free.


----------



## rip van winkle (May 6, 2007)

I have no affiliation with Gary Craig, nor have I ever met him. I have no stock in the company and have nothing to gain from advocating his products. However, he did expose important concepts of energy medicine to a lot of people, at a very low cost, and for that he is to be congratulated. His ideas are now being used by therapists coast to coast. Patricia Carrington and Carol Look are two of the more fameous examples. Their results speak for themselves. The multiplier effect of EFT when wedded to correctly administered psychotherapy is truly remarkable.

By the way, I heard about EFT three years ago, but it sounded like voodoo or something, so I didn't take it seriously. However, I had a subsequent conversation with my brother in law, a therapist, who had begun using a form of energy medicine in his own practice and getting great results. That is when I decided to give it a try. I had spent literally thousands of dollars on therapy, medication, books, and tapes, to little avail.

Now, eight months later, I will never need to get another perscription nor pay someone to listen to my tale of woe. To me, that is money well spent. I still haven't completely overcome DP/DR, but if I would have tried EFT three years ago, when I first heard of it I sure that I would have.

Please don't reject this out of hand. No matter what your situation is, it will help. The only reason I wrote this is that, after nearly 40 years, I finally found something that works better and quicker and easier and more economically than all the other things I tried put together.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

What does EFT stand for? Never heard of it.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

My gift to you for FREE

EFT manual:
http://rapidshare.com/files/29862137/EFTmanual.pdf

Silvia Hartman's beginners book (she has published the two best indepth books on EFT) 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29862009/Ad ... in_EFT.pdf

Another book called Choices
http://rapidshare.com/files/29862267/ChoicesEFT.pdf

All of you who can work the wonders of Rapidshare can have them for free> I hope they work.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Awww, thanks Mr Pablo (",)


----------



## rip van winkle (May 6, 2007)

Pablo:

your comment that EFT only works on "small" traumas leads me to believe that you have devoted very little effort to this topic. Frankly, I would like to know what you consider a major truama to be. I personally know of its successful use on what I consider to be some very major traumas including Rape, Post Traumatic Stress Disorder associated with killing a child in the Viet Nam war, and physical and mental spousal abuse. I have read literally hundreds of other case histories where EFT has been used to treat some very major traumas. There are several iterations of it including TFT, from which it was adapted and others. There is a ton of research on-going, and its use is expanding.

One thing I will tell you is that EFT is not for the intellectually lazy. It requires thought. True enough, I first used it on "small" traumas because I was not convinced it would work at all. When it collapsed the emotional image of those "small" traumas almost instantly, that really got my attention.

As to getting it free on some web site, I think that is short-sighted, because a lot of the benefit from using EFT is derived from nuances of its applications, and you won't get any understanding of that from looking at a tapping point diagram, and reading the EFT manual. I first downloaded the manual, but I soon realized that I did not have enough information to do it right. If you don't apply it properly it will be of limited if any benefit.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

I think I know more about this topic than you realise rip van winkle. You are very quick to suggest that I am ignorant and lazy in my approach which suggests to me that you are upset about me saying that people shouldnt buy the videos, perhaps you are Gary Craig afterall :lol: but all I can say is that I have seen all the videos from Gary Craig (which he hasnt updated since the 1970's) and they didnt particularly give me any more information than I got from books. Infact I got the most from Silvia Hartmann's second book "Advanced Patterns Of EFT" which is excellent and really did open up my perspective of the capabilties of EFT, you should read it.

I say it only works on small traumas because of my personal experience, which consisted of an in depth study and application of EFT over many weeks and covering every aspect of pschological reversal I could think of.

Can you explain to me how learning from a video makes the crucial difference?

(*Edited because I dont want to argue about evidence)


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2007)

Cheers Pablo =)


----------



## jonnyfiasco (Apr 20, 2007)

Gary Craig doesn't really give a crap about the money aspect. He lets you make a 100 copies from an original DVD - so he obviously wants people to *learn* this technique which would not only help individuals but also the world. I personally think he is a very genuine bloke. I havent met him before but what he is trying to do is very inspirational.


----------



## rip van winkle (May 6, 2007)

Pablo:

Maybe I did overreact. In fact it sounds like you know quite a bit about EFT. All I know is that so far, it has fueled the breakthrough I have been looking for. Also, thanks for the tip on the book about advanced EFT patterns. I think I will get a copy.


----------



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

I have read literally hundreds of books, tried every theraputic angle in existence, *and had, as you all know too well, a very miserable life*

As we all know ? This was your first post on this board, we dont know Craig...

jonnyfiasco, are you also in Craig's promotion team or are you the same person but on a different computer ?

I tried EFT for half a year now, doesnt do crap to me.. I think you can do a lot more useful stuff, like meditation and yoga.


----------



## jonnyfiasco (Apr 20, 2007)

lostsoul said:


> jonnyfiasco, are you also in Craig's promotion team or are you the same person but on a different computer ?


Paranoia seems to run rampant on this board...Never met the guy, but I've seen a lifetime minor affliction disappear in minutes because of EFT.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I think it's more skepticism than paranoia. But that's only my opinion.


----------



## jonnyfiasco (Apr 20, 2007)

I would say both probably. Paranoia is baseless or excessive suspicion of the motives of others, which I think fits well with his statement.


----------

